# Big cook day!!!!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did four Butts yesterday and today I am doing 2 briskets( cooking these on my offset smoker),and on the Akorn ,2 fatties, 1 rack of spares, 1 pastrami, and later today one drunken chicken. All this is for other folks. I will probably have a peanutbutter sandwich. 

Here are some pics.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

More pics. Everything but the two briskets is done. Be slicing the pastrami soon.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Moved the briskets from the offset to the Akorn now that everything else is done.

Brisket at 153* right now.









Sliced the pastrami two ways. Thin and real thin. Stuff is so tinder that it melts in your mouth. Oh yeah I had to sample.


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

OMG!!! That's what they call "slap yo' mama" good. And BTW, slap yo' daddy too!! Enjoy


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks!
I am just about finished.
First brisket is off, sliced and burnt ends done.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

omg burnt ends look awesome!!!! what lucky friends you have...


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Very, very nice. Thanks for sharing. I just love my Akorn. Looks like you do as well.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Oh my Good Lord!!!!!.....DROOLING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!! that chit looks GGGGGGOOD!! that is the same grill that I wanted but never bought it!!! very nice sir!!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

It 0700 and now im starving


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

it's like an episode of bbq pit masters...


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

Vinnx said:


> it's like an episode of bbq pit masters...


That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------

